# Help - Wife's First Fly Rod



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

My two cents is to look for a rod that is a bit softer than what is traditionally used for salt. This is so your wife will be able to feel the rod load better, as well as have more tolerance while she is learning to cast.

As for weight, I think you are on point with a 7 or 8 weight. I think 7 would be better, as it should be slightly lighter, and so shouldn't wear her out as quickly while she learns how to be more efficient with her cast.

I know the desire will be to set her up with some quality gear, but you may want to dial it back as the overall action of a rod tends to get faster with the more you spend. True, there are exceptions, but you will have more options in the 100-300 range for a rod. For the reel, I suggest an Okuma SLV. They are cheap, but still handle salt well. Honestly, I still can't figure out why fly reels are so expensive. They rival the cost of deep sea Penn reels, but contain a fraction of the complexity and materials...

Just my $0.02.


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

The Sage One is available at some great discounts now - I have that rod in 6, 7, and 8 wts so I have already put my money where my mouth is. A forgiving rod with unlimited room to grow. Also check out the TFO and Echo options in 7 or 8 wt. I also agree with the comment about looking for a slower rod. 

An ideal set up, IMHO and just to consider, would be an Sage One 8 wt and a salt-capable reel, perhaps the Redington Behemoth (http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-reels/behemoth) to stay in budget. (I have not personally tried that reel but it gets good reviews). Add a good line, too.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I second the behemoth reel, I'd check out the Echo Ion XL, fenwick aetos. Pair that with Rio redfish line and you have a nice setup around $350


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I took my gf to get casting lessons for the first time a few weeks ago. She casted my BVK which is a fast action rod. She did very good for her first time. I then had her try out my old redington path combo and she HATED it. She didn't like how it felt casting at all. I was very surprised she could even tell a difference being so new at it. Her cast was noticeably worse too. I was happy with her reaction though because now i just bought myself a NRX so she can use the BVK  

Maybe have her get a lesson using the teachers rods (even if that is you), then take her to a local fly shop and have her feel out a few rods with your guidance. Give her a few options to try out. 

I have a behemoth and like it. Another option is allen reels which can be had for a similar price and in some girly colors if she wants that.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/tfo-bvk-7-wt.41132/

That just popped up in the classifieds. Could throw a Nautilus FWX on it to keep it lighter for her, and would be a nice little setup.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Compare the weights of the reels and rods(for salt water) and buy the lightest in your budget that she likes to cast. If she will be sight casting from a quiet skiff, make sure the line can load the rod for short casts.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

My little girl (16 years old) is not a fisherman but enjoys fly fishing here and there and uses a BVK 5 wt with a Ross evolution ($500) and loves it. She can cast that thing all day long ...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What area do you live in? I'm guessing around Fort Myers.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I second the behemoth reel, I'd check out the Echo Ion XL, fenwick aetos. Pair that with Rio redfish line and you have a nice setup around $350



I agree completely with Todd's recommendation about the Echo Ion XL. Great casting and very forgiving for new casters who have a tendency of over powering their forward casts.


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses so far! Seems like 7 or 8 wt is correct, do you think there is any cause for concern with a 7 wt rod and an upper to just over slot sized redfish? 

@Slewis_Rodworks Thanks for that find, I did text the person to get some more info.

@Backwater You are correct. We actually live in Cape Coral and primarily fish around Matlacha. Do you know any good fly shops nearby?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm in Cape as well. Lehrs in N Ft. Myers is going to be the closest, then Norm Zeiglers on Sanibel.
Mangrove Outfitters in Naples and WestWall in Port Charlotte are a little bit of a hike.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> I'm in Cape as well. Lehrs in N Ft. Myers is going to be the closest, then Norm Zeiglers on Sanibel.
> Mangrove Outfitters in Naples and WestWall in Port Charlotte are a little bit of a hike.


This!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Guys, it's interesting that, in the end, women make better fly casters than we do! Ha! They have a whole lot more patience with it than we do.  you typically don't see them hurrying a cast or trying to punch it like we do, which is what good fly casting is all about. They can also get away with a lighter rod since they have more finesse than we do. We always want bigger and better, but for the norm, they will be satisfied with keeping it lighter, easier and smaller. Nothing wrong with smaller either. I have this saying.... "You can catch a lot more snook with potato chips than with hamburers!" 

Lum, lots of good advise on this thread for your wife. I do recommend getting her with a good fly casting instructor. I don't know any in the Cape / Fort Misery area, but there is a couple in Pt Charlotte and Placida areas that are good.

You and Steve Meyers (new guy on the fly board here that lives and fly fishes in your area). He might know someone around there who can help get her started.

Ted Haas


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

TFO BVK 7wt + 3-Tand TF-70. -- The BVK has some decent street cred. and is fairly soft/gentle. The TF-70 reels are phenomenal for the price (and regardless of the price for that matter).

Or, you could go to the 8 wt and be better prepared for windy days.

The whole rig + line and backing should set you back around $550, and should last you many years and handle some serious fish.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Luminesque said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far! Seems like 7 or 8 wt is correct, do you think there is any cause for concern with a 7 wt rod and an upper to just over slot sized redfish?
> 
> @Slewis_Rodworks Thanks for that find, I did text the person to get some more info.
> 
> @Backwater You are correct. We actually live in Cape Coral and primarily fish around Matlacha. Do you know any good fly shops nearby?


Considering I caught a 30" Northern Pike on a 4 wt, you should be fine with a 7 and upper to just over slot sized redfish. Actually, I've seen a video of a guy catching bonefish on a 2 wt. The main issue with larger fish on lighter tackle is that you run the risk of prolonging the fight. This can cause the fish to brown out, and die.

With that said, we are talking about redfish here, and not tuna or marlin. Additionally, we are talking about slot or upper slot sized redfish. A 7 wt would be perfect. If you find you are being a bit outclassed, switch to a heavier tippet in flouro (16lbs should do the trick), and tighten the drag a bit. You will be able to gain control of the fish quicker, without risking the breakoff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Whiskey Angler said:


> TFO BVK 7wt + 3-Tand TF-70. --
> The whole rig + line and backing should set you back around $550, and should last you many years and handle some serious fish.


Not is he snaps uo that 7wt BVK on the classifieds for a buck fitty!


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

Everyone's mileage will vary on the question of what wt rod she should get. I usually fish an 8 wt for reds. I will pick up the 9 wt if it is particularly windy. Likewise, the 7 wt is nice on calmer days.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't overlook the Scott Tidal. Great casting rod for the price - has a nice feel to it, but can also launch line with ease. And it is $475.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Luminesque said:


> I'm looking for some assistance. My wife is really wanting to get into fly fishing and I'm looking to get her a nice setup to start. I don't want to go insanely expensive, but at the same time not cheap so it is something that she enjoys and can use for the long haul (maybe like $300-700?). We fish primarily in Southwest Florida for Redfish & Snook. She is a very good fisherman that can hold her own; she's 5'4 and 120lbs so hopefully can find something light that can still be cast well.
> 
> I have been looking and researching everything, including old forum posts to find information; I just haven't been able to narrow anything down. My thoughts are that she would be best suited with a 7-8wt setup? If anyone has any advice, experience, or specific options to look at it would be much appreciated!


Give her your old rod and buy yourself a new one!! lol


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Luminesque said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far! Seems like 7 or 8 wt is correct, do you think there is any cause for concern with a 7 wt rod and an upper to just over slot sized redfish?
> 
> @Slewis_Rodworks Thanks for that find, I did text the person to get some more info.
> 
> @Backwater You are correct. We actually live in Cape Coral and primarily fish around Matlacha. Do you know any good fly shops nearby?


Lehrs is the best one in the area, they carry TFO, Loomis, and some other brands. For an all around rod in our area I don't think you can beat an 8wt.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Luminesque said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far! Seems like 7 or 8 wt is correct, do you think there is any cause for concern with a 7 wt rod and an upper to just over slot sized redfish?
> 
> @Slewis_Rodworks Thanks for that find, I did text the person to get some more info.
> 
> @Backwater You are correct. We actually live in Cape Coral and primarily fish around Matlacha. Do you know any good fly shops nearby?


Lehrs is the best one in the area, they carry TFO, Loomis, and some other brands. For an all around rod in our area I don't think you can beat an 8wt.


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

I really appreciate all the quick and helpful responses! I was able to get that TFO BVK 7wt, seemed like a great price and good rod to get her started up! She spent most of last night looking at reels and we will be heading to the local shop to check a few out. As of right now it appears to be between 3-tand and Nautilus, but anything could happen. I hope that I will be posting some pictures of fish in the near future and not an ad selling the new setup! Thanks again for all the contributions; this is a great community!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Luminesque said:


> I'm looking for some assistance. My wife is really wanting to get into fly fishing and I'm looking to get her a nice setup to start. I don't want to go insanely expensive, but at the same time not cheap so it is something that she enjoys and can use for the long haul (maybe like $300-700?). We fish primarily in Southwest Florida for Redfish & Snook. She is a very good fisherman that can hold her own; she's 5'4 and 120lbs so hopefully can find something light that can still be cast well.
> 
> I have been looking and researching everything, including old forum posts to find information; I just haven't been able to narrow anything down. My thoughts are that she would be best suited with a 7-8wt setup? If anyone has any advice, experience, or specific options to look at it would be much appreciated!


If you go to the Chinese thread you can get a nice light weight 9' 8 weight. Plus a CNC reel and line for less than $150
Just sayen


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Give her your old rod and buy yourself a new one!! lol


Total rookie move - buy her the best. I'd seriously look at Helios 2 (super light) if you're feeling spendy - if not then the scott tidal. Matched with lampson light speed - on sale http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lamson-litespeed-35-series-iv-fly-reel~p~147mx/?filterString=s~fly-reel/ - not my favorite long term or big fish reel but great intro rig.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

It has worked for me for the past 35 years!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

jamie said:


> Total rookie move - buy her the best. I'd seriously look at Helios 2 (super light) if you're feeling spendy - if not then the scott tidal. Matched with lampson light speed - on sale http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lamson-litespeed-35-series-iv-fly-reel~p~147mx/?filterString=s~fly-reel/ - not my favorite long term or big fish reel but great intro rig.


If you really want her to enjoy fly fishing and develop a good cast, buy her a good cheaper rod like a BVK TFO and spend the money you saved on the latest, fastest, best, must have rod and pay for some casting lessons for her.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

jamie said:


> Total rookie move - buy her the best. I'd seriously look at Helios 2 (super light) if you're feeling spendy - if not then the scott tidal. Matched with lampson light speed - on sale http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lamson-litespeed-35-series-iv-fly-reel~p~147mx/?filterString=s~fly-reel/ - not my favorite long term or big fish reel but great intro rig.


I've landed hundreds of bones on them, also albacore, spanish macks, some permit and also tarpon on Litespeeds. Nothing wrong with them - just make sure to take the spool off the frame after you give it a good freshwater rinse.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> I've landed hundreds of bones on them, also albacore, spanish macks, some permit and also tarpon on Litespeeds. Nothing wrong with them - just make sure to take the spool off the frame after you give it a good freshwater rinse.


I have three Lamson reels, I think they are great reels. Never heard to take the spools off after wash down, what is the purpose?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Lamson recommended. Place them open side down so all water dries. Also back off the drag knob completely before taking the spool off.

All reels should have their drag completely backed off before storing. Helps preserve it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jamie said:


> Total rookie move - buy her the best. I'd seriously look at Helios 2 (super light) if you're feeling spendy - if not then the scott tidal. Matched with lampson light speed - on sale http://www.sierratradingpost.com/lamson-litespeed-35-series-iv-fly-reel~p~147mx/?filterString=s~fly-reel/ - not my favorite long term or big fish reel but great intro rig.


That's right Jamie. Spend the $$ on the fly rod. Buy the light weight reel used.


----------

